

The Little Coder's Predicament - adbge
http://viewsourcecode.org/why/hacking/theLittleCodersPredicament.html

======
pinchyfingers
The sentiment in this article is right on. Of course, we've probably all read
this a long time ago.

I loved computers when I had GW-BASIC on a 286. When I was in middle school
and I got a computer with Windows 95 I quickly lost the wonder that kept me up
all night writing BASIC on sheets of looseleaf.

I read somewhere that Google App Engine is like today's BASIC. This is a fair
comparison. GAE makes it easy to start working in a nice programming
environment. I stick to Linux because I've never been comfortable programming
in Windows, but GAE lets coders get started easily and for free, without
having to learn about Linux or Windows.

